# Irvin's Cut!



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like James Irvin's cut was pretty bad.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Rogan calls it a goat's vagina! LOL!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

...at least his grandkids will always know that grandpa once fought the best pound for pound fighter in the world --- whenever they look at him.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Almost looks like he did not see it till he turned his head and was like...OHHH yeah that sucks. Still like the guy though. He will be back .


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow that thing is awful. I think thats the worst looking cut I've seen since Eastman's.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Didn't realise it was that bad, nasty...


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Wow that thing is awful. I think thats the worst looking cut I've seen since Eastman's.


Yeah, it reminded me of the Eastman cut as well. Eastman picked up his from a knee, if I recall.

It tells you how much power Silva packs in his punches. Generally, cuts like that are from knees or sharp elbows.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a possible broken nose too.

I hope he got a nice wedge for that fight.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> Looks like a possible broken nose too.
> 
> I hope he got a nice wedge for that fight.


Oh, you might be right. Anderson, in his post match locker room interview, alluded to some "tragic" injury Irvin had sustained.

I think it might have been the nose since it looks bent. I'll have to look at pics of Irvin before the fight to make comparison. 

Does anyone have a close up of Irvine before the fight started?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Looks like James Irvin's cut was pretty bad.


Folks, this is what a *5 second flurry* from Anderson Silva looks like.

It took just* 5 seconds* to put this much hurt on the guy, could you imagine what 10 or 15 seconds might have looked like?

If The Spider had dished out a flurry on this guy that was as long as Fedor put on Sylvia, this guy would probably be lying on a tray in some sub-zero tempreture room with a toe tag on his foot today.

*5 seconds* folks, just 5 seconds did this to Irvin.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd sooner ride a bull with its testacles tied for 8 seconds than face Anderson for 5 seconds if this is the deal you get against Silva! :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Oh, you might be right. Anderson, in his post match locker room interview, alluded to some "tragic" injury Irvin had sustained.
> 
> I think it might have been the nose since it looks bent. I'll have to look at pics of Irvin before the fight to make comparison.
> 
> Does anyone have a close up of Irvine before the fight started?





Acoustic said:


> Folks, this is what a *5 second flurry* from Anderson Silva looks like.
> 
> It took just* 5 seconds* to put this much hurt on the guy, could you imagine what 10 or 15 seconds might have looked like?
> 
> ...






Acoustic said:


> I'd sooner ride a bull with its testacles tied for 8 seconds than face Anderson for 5 seconds if this is the deal you get against Silva! :thumb02:


Nice triple post :thumbsdown:

You couldn't have just edited your first one to put all of this in there?


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Unbelievable indeed, 5 seconds of recking machine!
Silva just puts a hurting on everyone he touches!
sweet!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Nice triple post :thumbsdown:
> 
> You couldn't have just edited your first one to put all of this in there?


No. I have an allergy for the edit button and so use it with very judicious discretion. :cheeky4:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> No. I have an allergy for the edit button and so use it with very judicious discretion. :cheeky4:


Really? cuz I hear the mods don't have this same allergy. I do hear they have very touchy ban and warning buttons though.

We have these, :sarcastic10: , for a reason and I'm sure the mods like them to be followed. It makes their life a lot easier.

As for Red Baron neg repping me leave your name next time bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

slugfest said:


> Unbelievable indeed, 5 seconds of recking machine!
> Silva just puts a hurting on everyone he touches!
> sweet!


When I rewatched the match, my jaw dropped when I discovered that it had taken just 5 seconds for all the damage to be dished out: the gored up face and possibly, a Brazillian "nose job". 

Anderson is nature's freak!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Really? cuz I hear the mods don't have this same allergy. I do hear they have very touchy ban and warning buttons though.
> 
> We have these, :sarcastic10: , for a reason and I'm sure the mods like them to be followed. It makes their life a lot easier.
> 
> As for Red Baron neg repping me leave your name next time bud :thumbsup:


If you don't understand the rules, I'll translate them for you, son. There's nothing about my posts that violated the rules. My posts were relevant to the subject, separate and distinct in the nature of the contribution, they were not spamming or even unintentional repetitions of the same posts.

Anyway, whatever your gripe, you win...now back to the the topic at hand: The savage abuse of Irvin by Silva.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Really? cuz I hear the mods don't have this same allergy. I do hear they have very touchy ban and warning buttons though.
> 
> We have these, :sarcastic10: , for a reason and I'm sure the mods like them to be followed. It makes their life a lot easier.
> 
> As for Red Baron neg repping me leave your name next time bud :thumbsup:


i did not know it didn't leave my name
if i knew that i would have left it
you're still a whiner
it's a lot more annoying than a triple post


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> If you don't understand the rules, I'll translate them for you, son. There's nothing about my posts that violated the rules. My posts were relevant to the subject, separate and distinct in the nature of the contribution, they were not spamming or even unintentional repetitions of the same posts.


Actually there are. Double and triple posts are against the rules. If you don't believe me pm a mod. They'll be sure to clarify this for you.



Red Baron said:


> i did not know it didn't leave my name
> if i knew that i would have left it
> you're still a whiner
> it's a lot more annoying than a triple post


Following the rules and making the mods life's easy really isn't that annoying. Little bitches leaving neg reps for something that doesn't involve them and then posting about something that doesn't involve them is much more annoying.



> Anyway, whatever your gripe, you win...now back to the the topic at hand: The savage abuse of Irvin by Silva.


I'm done too. To get back on topic Irvin got destroyed by Silva. It's kind of sad actually I was hoping he would put up some type of fight.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Folks, this is what a *5 second flurry* from Anderson Silva looks like.
> 
> It took just* 5 seconds* to put this much hurt on the guy, could you imagine what 10 or 15 seconds might have looked like?
> 
> ...


Comparing this to the Fedor fight is silly. 1) Irvin isn't even a ranked LHW and I know Silva isn't a natural LHW, but he has fought at LHW before so he honestly is not that undersized for this weight class. 2) Irvin was already way done after the first punch. Yamasaki should have definitely stopped it earlier. No doubt. 3) Fedor was supposed to be outstruck by Sylvia, whereas Irvin had a punchers chance against Silva. Irvin even said that himself lol. 4) Tim Sylvia is a top 5 HW undoubtedly and outweighs Fedor by 33 pounds...if you want to talk about weight difference. 5) And 8 inches taller...

I'm done. Not saying Silva's bad, but trying to justify that he's better from comparing this to Fedor is dumb :thumbsdown:

But on topic, I really wish Yamasaki had stopped the fight earlier. It was pretty easy to see Irvin was done after the initial punch. Maybe once Silva threw in 3 or so more punches he should have stopped it, not the thousands that Yamasaki let him throw.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I'm done too. To get back on topic Irvin got destroyed by Silva. It's kind of sad actually I was hoping he would put up some type of fight.



That's why I hope Anderson moves up to LHW permanently, these quick kill matches get too predictable at some point in time. It can't be too good for his appeal to PPV buyers.

There's more drama in the LHW division.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Tripod87 said:


> Comparing this to the Fedor fight is silly. 1) Irvin isn't even a ranked LHW and I know Silva isn't a natural LHW, but he has fought at LHW before so he honestly is not that undersized for this weight class. 2) Irvin was already way done after the first punch. Yamasaki should have definitely stopped it earlier. No doubt. 3) Fedor was supposed to be outstruck by Sylvia, whereas Irvin had a punchers chance against Silva. Irvin even said that himself lol. 4) Tim Sylvia is a top 5 HW undoubtedly and outweighs Fedor by 33 pounds...if you want to talk about weight difference. 5) And 8 inches taller...
> 
> I'm done. Not saying Silva's bad, but trying to justify that he's better from comparing this to Fedor is dumb :thumbsdown:
> 
> But on topic, I really wish Yamasaki had stopped the fight earlier. It was pretty easy to see Irvin was done after the initial punch. Maybe once Silva threw in 3 or so more punches he should have stopped it, not the thousands that Yamasaki let him throw.


What's your point? He isn't saying Silva is better because of what he did to Irvin. He said he doesn't think Fedor is capable of this type of damage to another fighter so quickly. And many people think Anderson Silva is P4P number 1 even before this fight. So just let them have their opinion.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Comparing this to the Fedor fight is silly.


The subsequent points you posted after this opening line really missed my point.

The comparison was not so much about MMA skills or rankings as it was about the human body and the traumatic effects of the type of strikes Anderson's Silva laid on Irvine being dished out for a prolonged period of time.

Had either Sylvia, Fedor, Anderson Silva or even a Rhino been on the receiving end of the type of strikes that he dished out to Irvine for as long as Fedor was striking Sylvia, I think any rationale person would foresee brain injury or even the death of any of these athletes.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Comparing this to the Fedor fight is silly. 1) Irvin isn't even a ranked LHW and I know Silva isn't a natural LHW, but he has fought at LHW before so he honestly is not that undersized for this weight class. 2) Irvin was already way done after the first punch. Yamasaki should have definitely stopped it earlier. No doubt. 3) Fedor was supposed to be outstruck by Sylvia, whereas Irvin had a punchers chance against Silva. Irvin even said that himself lol. 4) Tim Sylvia is a top 5 HW undoubtedly and outweighs Fedor by 33 pounds...if you want to talk about weight difference. 5) And 8 inches taller...
> 
> I'm done. Not saying Silva's bad, but trying to justify that he's better from comparing this to Fedor is dumb :thumbsdown:
> 
> But on topic, I really wish Yamasaki had stopped the fight earlier. It was pretty easy to see Irvin was done after the initial punch. Maybe once Silva threw in 3 or so more punches he should have stopped it, not the thousands that Yamasaki let him throw.


The ref did the right thing. Otherwise there would have been disputes like Werdum vs Vera, Parisyan vs T. Silva, etc. 

Watch the video closely. Irvin certainly got rocked, but he was still defending. It was the seventh, eighth punch that knocked him out as Silva punched through his guard and the ninth for good measure. It was only after the seventh where Irvin collapsed. Look at his legs and guard. As a concellation most fighters would have gotten knocked out completely by the first punch. Look at Nate. 

First punch that knocked him to the ground, second to the seventh on the side of his head, and the rest is history. Awesome display of power! 

Leading up to the match tried viewing as many videos of "The Sandman" as possible. He's helluve strong and can take a punch. But man, I don't think he expected that...nobody did. It wasn't so much a mistake as to fact that Silva just somehow anticipated the kick. I mean what if he faked kick and punched right. That was a highly technical move. Look at his stance too. Silva is a south paw. He had to switch to a regular right handed stance to block the right kick with his left knee in order to catch it. 

Beginning to wonder if "The Spider" is even more deadlier at 205lbs since he retains most of his muscle mass. 

Wonder how Irvin is doing. Interesting to hear what he has to say about his encounter...


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

That's crazy, I didn't even know Irvin was cut this bad. I stopped watching after Silva did his dance.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread but it fits here better. I think Irvin broke his cheek again. He had his cheek broken by an illegal knee to the face while he was down less than a year ago and it really seemed to me like the first punch that caught him probably rebroke it. If you watch, that first punch didn't hurt him in the "he's wobbly" sense, it hurt him in the **** THAT HURTS sense. I think the punches that followed while he was on the ground _possibly_ cut his cheek from the busted bone underneath? Anyhow, he wasn't knocked out in the traditional sense at all, he was hurt as in injury and it was pretty obvious. I'm not taking anything away from Silva before his nuthuggers jump on me, the guy is absolutely unstoppable and probably would have won anyhow. I've been trying really hard to hate Silva since he beat my favorite fighter, twice, but it's impossible. He is so damn good and probably the classiest guy in pro sports, it's just not possible for me to hate him no matter how hard I try.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Nasty. I'm pretty sure he got that cut from Silva's last punch too.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

zarny said:


> Nasty. I'm pretty sure he got that cut from Silva's last punch too.


It did look like it was the last punch that did it.
Right after that last punch he just grimissed in pain.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> It did look like it was the last punch that did it.
> Right after that last punch he just grimissed in pain.


"He's a scary dude," said Irvin after the fight, a cut under his right eye where Silva had floored him with a powerful right hand.

"He’s only human, and someone will get to him in there at some point. But at the moment, he has that aura of invincibility. I didn’t know what had hit me. I woke up covered in blood."

More at ---> 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/main.jhtml?xml=/sport/2008/07/20/uoufc120.xml


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

worse than eastmans in my book.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i noticed it after the fight that that needs some major stitches


----------



## JoshBatacan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hm.. fight after fight I get more impressed by Silva.. but anyways, that cut is really really nasty, I'd hate to have to deal with that.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> ...at least his grandkids will always know that grandpa once fought the best pound for pound fighter in the world --- whenever they look at him.


Sorry, Irvin hasn't fought Fedor yet.


----------

